# LUNKER



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Omg you will not believe what happened today we went to the 3637 off to the left side gave it a try today my fiance just happened to be getting a bite on my pill because I was fixing his PO so I had him watching mine he hooked into something so big that as soon as he said that hook it's not my pill in half my favorite Bowl in half now what am I supposed to do my favorite told them I've never had that happen has anybody ever had that happen or something so big I had to be a fish because he said he could feel something fighting and then it just snapped has anyone else ever had that happen besides with muski


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Please speak English


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

What the heck did u say?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Slow down


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Voice-to-text run amuck, lol.

Fisngirl try typing for a change, you should get better responses


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one that didn't get all that. I've been with my 2 year old granddaughter for the past 3 days, thought I almost had it for a minute.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Okay what I said was me and the fiance went to 3637 and we were fishing bottom with chicken liver then all of a sudden he got a bite on my pole he was watching the polls while I was fixing the other Pole then all of a sudden he got a bite and when he pulled it snapped my pole in half has anybody ever had that happen out there at 3637 it was literally my favorite Pole sorry for the confusion the voice to text was not good on that one


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like you had a nick in the rod and the sudden pressure snapped it.

To answer your question, yes. It happened to me while fishing with Newbreed on Lake St. Clair.

I made as long a cast as I could and started retrieving. My lure got smoked and being sooooo far out I put my back into it. POW! Sounded like Newbreed took a shot at me. We both about hit the deck! The fish got much easier to reel in and I noticed the last foot of my rod was hanging just out of the water about 15 feet away. It was a nice smallies though!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

That 1st post is funny as hell!!!!


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Was prolly a soft spot in your pole,, have had it happen a few times usually with the ones that was bought from wall Mart lol


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thought it was some kind of secret code but it's funny trying to figure it out kind of like scrabble lol


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

It was probably a muskie.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

No it was a sturgeon, 100 percent, lol. Or it was colonel sanders checking on giblets down there. Imagine him coming out of the water, at night, with that white suit on with mask and snorkel, "finger licken--finger licken.goooooood sorry guys and gals after I read that first post mind got a little mixed up.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Did your line pound test match the rod & was the drag set properly ?? Rods snap once in a while, but operator error snaps more.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Back in the day there was a thing called "proof reading."


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I understand the question. ..yes this has happened to me before. Doesn't have to be a monster fish either.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Now that I understand the question. ..yes this has happened to me before. Doesn't have to be a monster fish either.


More than once I'm afraid


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Lol i love when my ryping crazy and the sad part is i dont use talk to text much but qwhen i do it worka alot better than typing as u can see my typing sux so ill be talk to text from now on so u can understand me lmao happy fishing


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I took my favorite ultra-lite to minnesota,Im not sure why. But on my first cast with it a monster pike hit, I set the hook and snapped it popped my line, lost my lure,.....mistake. I dont think it had a weak spot, just too weak for the application.


----------



## matta433 (Feb 20, 2013)

what...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Albino snapping turtle for sure.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

So your fiancé is on the pill? You should dump him for taking your pill. Tell him to use his own PO!


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

Lmao my typing on here sucks so i am using talk to text now seems to work better now


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you related to Erie streamer ?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> Are you related to Erie streamer ?


LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

BigDub007 said:


> Are you related to Erie streamer ?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!

Gotta be his daughter.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FISHIN GIRL said:


> Lmao my typing on here sucks so i am using talk to text now seems to work better now


You have to say period or comma when one is needed. Keep at it. Best way to fish I find is to keep your line in the water.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

BigDub007 said:


> Are you related to Erie streamer ?


Thanks, just spit my coffee out !!! LMAO


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

I know whatever it was as soon as I pulled you could feel some fight and then it just snapped so there was definitely something on the other end of that other matter what it was and how at what I'm hoping to go out and try again I like to get up there and catch Sam Lunker's I'm sick of these little tiny babies I'm ready for the mommies and daddies happy fisherman


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

FISHIN GIRL said:


> Omg you will not believe what happened today we went to the 3637 off to the left side gave it a try today my fiance just happened to be getting a bite on my pill because I was fixing his PO so I had him watching mine he hooked into something so big that as soon as he said that hook it's not my pill in half my favorite Bowl in half now what am I supposed to do my favorite told them I've never had that happen has anybody ever had that happen or something so big I had to be a fish because he said he could feel something fighting and then it just snapped has anyone else ever had that happen besides with muski


????


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I think you said that your fishing rod broke. I have never, ever had that happen on a hook set...................ever. 

I recall watching a fishing show and this joker was talking up the Boyd Ducket Series rods like they were something else. Then, he proceeds to break three (I'm not kidding you), yes 3 rods in a row in about a 5 minute segment. In this day an age of television editing, I was shocked that didn't get edited out of the show. He was able to get in one of the fish that the line didn't break as well and it was barely a 2lb bass. 

I couldn't stop laughing. Funniest thing I ever saw. Oh yeah, let me run right out and buy some of those terrible quality rods! LOL


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

if not related to erie steamer.are you related to Trail-breaker maybe??


----------



## Regsmizer45 (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone else try to read them all in one breath?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had it happen when I tried a cast with my bro's new boron rod years ago.
Manufacturer said the rod had a defect, so it can happen.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

I just dont get it it wasnt a cheap pole i paid atleast 120 for it it just sux favorite pole now im just gonna buy another pole thall match with the real lol hope my typing is better now i use voice to text now lol i tried the 36 37 area no luck at all thas where my pole snapped fishing for catfish. Anyway POLEBENDER next time we go fishing ill try that spot of plumb rd n see what luck I HAVE THERE lol


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ferg11 said:


> Please speak English





SMBHooker said:


> What the heck did u say?





percidaeben said:


> Slow down





Texican said:


> Thought it was some kind of secret code but it's funny trying to figure it out kind of like scrabble lol





matta433 said:


> what...





BigDub007 said:


> Are you related to Erie streamer ?





9Left said:


> if not related to erie steamer.are you related to Trail-breaker maybe??





Regsmizer45 said:


> Does anyone else try to read them all in one breath?


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy (Sep 10, 2013)

Bottom fishing with chicken livers = catfish. That's I get 'em. Likely a decent sized one - 8 lbs or better.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> Are you related to Erie streamer ?


I was just thinking about Ole Stan the other day.. He hasn't been logged on in quite a while. Probably cause he never seemed to be able to catch a ride to the lake! lol

You guys need to ease up. Cereally.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, I miss ErieStreamer and Trail-Breakers posts. I apologize and will help in more positive way Fishin Girl. Don't give up. Been odd year all around.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Cereally.


Frosted Flakes. I went to the river but didn't fish. Talked to River Dave and saw a carp jump!


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

FISHIN GIRL said:


> Omg you will not believe what happened today we went to the 3637 off to the left side gave it a try today my fiance just happened to be getting a bite on my pill because I was fixing his PO so I had him watching mine he hooked into something so big that as soon as he said that hook it's not my pill in half my favorite Bowl in half now what am I supposed to do my favorite told them I've never had that happen has anybody ever had that happen or something so big I had to be a fish because he said he could feel something fighting and then it just snapped has anyone else ever had that happen besides with muski


Huh...!?


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Voice-to-text run amuck, lol.
> 
> Fisngirl try typing for a change, you should get better responses


More like brain-to-mouth run amuck...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I was just thinking about Ole Stan the other day.. He hasn't been logged on in quite a while. Probably cause he never seemed to be able to catch a ride to the lake! lol
> 
> You guys need to ease up. Cereally.


 That's because Erie streamer is or was in the Big house with his Michael Jackson mentality


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> That's because Erie streamer is or was in the Big house with his Michael Jackson mentality


Now that's frightening


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Doesn't necessarily have to be a lunker...last year on my first outing of the season in March, I caught 2 smallies. I walked up stream for about a hour and a half and found a good looking pool so I stopped and made a few casts. Felt a pecking on the end of my line and set the hook and the last probably 6 inches of my 3 year old st croix rod snapped off due to a little 14 inch smallie. I try to take really good care of my equipment and expected more out a rod that carried such a price tag. Last one of those I'll buy probably.


----------

